# Looking for a used cart for an 80 lbs GSD



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am looking for a used cart to purchase or borrow for an 80lbs GSD who has lost the ability to use his rear legs, but is otherwise healthy. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

You may also want to ask your vet. The carts can be made, so there may be instructions on the internet. I would also ask a local handyman or carpenter to build one and show them a picture of what is needed.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Found a refurbished cart at a good price 
Thank you!


----------

